#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Освобождение в наших руках" Пабонгка Ринпоче

## Поляков

Вышло в свет 2-е издание "Освобождение в наших руках. Том I. Краткое наставление об этапах Пути к Просветлению" Пабонгка Ринпоче 

Перевод с немецкого: И. Урбанаева
Новосибирск: Дже Цонкапа, 2012
60 x 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 536 стр., твердый переплет, 2-е изд. 

Книга содержит полную систему наставлений о Ламриме — этапах пути к просветлению, передающих все учения Будды Шакьямуни в особенно доступной и ясной форме.

Предлагаемый вашему вниманию текст составлен на основе устных учений одного из самых замечательных лам двадцатого столетия Пабонгка Ринпоче, Джампа Тензина Тринлэя Гьяцо (1878-1941), который был коренным гуру обоих учителей Четырнадцатого Далай-ламы и всех других лам традиции Гелуг, которые после своего бегства из Тибета принесли учения тибетского буддизма на Запад.

Том I охватывает наставления первых 13 из 24 дней знаменитого цикла учений, переданных Пабонгка Ринпоче в 1921 г. Он содержит комментарии к Подготовкам и основополагающим медитациям. 



Ознакомиться с подробнейшим содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/6576

----------

Dechen Norzang (18.02.2013), Алексей Белый (14.10.2013), Германн (19.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (20.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вышло в свет 2-е издание
> Перевод с немецкого: И. Урбанаева


Вы, кстати, случайно не в курсе, вторую половину она собирается издавать?

----------

Нико (18.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (20.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

С немецкого перевод...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У нас давно уже есть хороший перевод на итальянский.....

Только там переводится название
"LIBERAZIONE NEL PALMO DELLA TUA MANO" "Освобождение на ладони твоей руки"

Но также "PALMO" - это старинная мера длины - навроде русского локтя, и поэтому можно перевести "рядом, близко, недалеко (в небольшом количестве сантиметров) от тебя"  :Smilie: 

и у меня, кстати, где-то в архивах есть уже русский перевод этой книги - только кем выполненный - не помню.

----------


## Тензин Таши

Kstati nemetskij perevod sdelan s anglijskogo... Tak chto na russkom izdan dvojnoj perevod...

----------

